# neutrales AH ?



## kallesch61 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

bin neu und habe gehört das es ein neutrales AH gibt.
Stimmt das ?? Und wenn ja, wo ?

danke für die antworten


----------



## Zeronal (25. Oktober 2008)

Gadgetstan und Area 52


----------



## Nihilius84 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

in Beutebucht gibts auch noch eins, als Hordler kommste da auch als Lowbie schnell von Ratschet aus mit dem Schiff hin.


----------



## Ichigo (25. Oktober 2008)

und in beutebucht direkt bei der bank auf den kisten, sowie in ewige warte (winterquell)


----------



## Werlord (25. Oktober 2008)

Einfach gesagt in allen goblinstädten auser ratchet


----------



## youngceaser (25. Oktober 2008)

du musst nur auch bedenken das nicht soviele angebote in dem neutralen sind und auch nicht soviele käufer


----------



## HollyRose (25. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> du musst nur auch bedenken das nicht soviele angebote in dem neutralen sind und auch nicht soviele käufer



Bedenke noch folgendes: Wenn du etwas ins neutrale AH stellst zahlst du 15 % (!!!) auktionsgebühren. Und man kann von sich selber nichts kaufen, also falls du einen Hordler und Alli auf dem Server hast und dir was zuschicken willst. Dann musst du dir jemand suchen dem du vertrauen kannst der es für dich kauft und dir dann gibt.


----------



## Sty (25. Oktober 2008)

Hehe Jaja die neutralen AH´s


Mein LieblingsOrt im Klassik WoW.

Von der Horden Seite Foror´s Kompendium oft sehr günstig erworben und dann per AH zur Allianz gepimmelt.

DIe 15 % waren bei uns anfangs locker drin ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Oktober 2008)

Neutrale AHs gint es in

Beutebucht
Winterquell
Gadgetzan

Hier kann man Gegenstände zwischen den Fraktionen verkaufen.

Findige Zeitgenossen die Chars bei beiden Fraktionen haben nutzen dies um sich Gold oder Items hin und her  zuschieben
(Achtung hohe Gebühren, benötigt zwei Accounts bzw. einen vertrauenswürdigen Freund)


----------



## Traklar (25. Oktober 2008)

So gut wie alle Orte, welche von Goblins gehalten werden und dem Dampfdruckquartel angehören haben ein neutrales Auktionshaus für Horde und! Allianz.  Aber man kann selber nicht seine eigenen Hordeauktionen kaufen und umgekehrt. Also wenn du das willst, einfach Freund mitnehmen der das macht.


----------



## kallesch61 (25. Oktober 2008)

DANKE für die antworten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (25. Oktober 2008)

Zeronal schrieb:


> Gadgetstan und Area 52



Beutebucht und Winterquell .

Gadgetzan und Area52 ist eine Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmerer (25. Oktober 2008)

5 Mal die gleiche Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahnsinn.


----------



## Lisutari (25. Oktober 2008)

Wusste garnicht das die auch in Tanaris und Winterspring sind


----------



## Methr (25. Oktober 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> Beutebucht und Winterquell .
> 
> Gadgetzan und Area52 ist eine Bank
> 
> ...




Nicht ganz, in jeder Goblin Stadt gibt es eine Bank.

Beutebucht: Bank und Auktionshaus
Gadgetzan: Bank und Auktionshaus
Winterquell: Bank und Auktionshaus
Ratschet: Bank
Area52: Bank


----------



## Elito (25. Oktober 2008)

Maine- schrieb:


> Beutebucht und Winterquell .
> 
> Gadgetzan und Area52 ist eine Bank
> 
> ...




nein. gadgetzan und beutebucht haben die neutralen AHs, area 52 und winterquell nur banken.


----------



## Sty (25. Oktober 2008)

Methr schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, in jeder Goblin Stadt gibt es eine Bank.
> 
> Beutebucht: Bank und Auktionshaus
> Gadgetzan: Bank und Auktionshaus
> ...




Jop genau so stimmt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (25. Oktober 2008)

in jeder goblinstadt außer ratchet und area 52


----------



## Borir (25. Oktober 2008)

kallesch61 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bin neu und habe gehört das es ein neutrales AH gibt.
> Stimmt das ?? Und wenn ja, wo ?
> ...



Es gibt 2 :

In Booty Bay und in Gagtezan!


----------



## RazZerrR (25. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube bei allen dampfrdruck fraktionen. oder?


----------



## Fuhubi (25. Oktober 2008)

in der einen goblinstadt in der wüste gibt es glaube ich eine!


----------



## Flachtyp (5. Juni 2011)

Es gibt 3 neutrale Auktionshäuser. In BB, Gadgetzahn und der ewigen Warte in WQ. In Gadgetzahn und Winterquell ist jeweils 1 Auktionator und in BB stehen 3.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juni 2011)

Hast Du so viele Jahre gebraucht, um das dritte Auktionshaus zu finden? 
Gz zum Ausbuddeln des Topics.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hast Du so viele Jahre gebraucht, um das dritte Auktionshaus zu finden?
> Gz zum Ausbuddeln des Topics.



Und dann auch noch ein repost von vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

